

Photos of the Commodore production line in Hong Kong - yankcrime
http://dustlayer.com/blog/2014/8/16/lost-treasures-the-commodore-production-line-in-hong-kong

======
JohnTHaller
I still miss my Commodore 64.

------
ja27
The fax number? How about that UUCP email address.

Kind of sad to see all those PC clones on desks.

~~~
lagunitosa
The last 4 digits of the HK fax number is 1541, which was the model number for
the C64 external disk drive.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_1541](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_1541))

~~~
ja27
Ironic that by then fax machines moved serial data faster across phone
networks than the 1541 did over a 3' cable.

------
martin1b
Very cool. Reminds me of the video on youtube about the last day at a
commodore facility. Definitely was ahead of its time.

------
fasteo
Radar rat race. That's all.

------
Hasknewbie
Yes, Hongkongese too can say that "We used to build shit in this country".

